# hysterocrates crassipes



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

as anyone kept them are they as nasty as the gigas


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

If you handle it, it shall purr.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> as anyone kept them are they as nasty as the gigas


yes. all the hystero's are bogeymen.:devil:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Spiderstock said:


> If you handle it, it shall purr.


 i will leave that one to you


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouble is it's hard to be sure what you are getting with Hysteros have you seen some for sale ?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

i've had gigas and crassipes and both species were some of the least aggressive baboons i've seen


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

exopet said:


> i've had gigas and crassipes and both species were some of the least aggressive baboons i've seen


That's interesting what were the identifying features between the two?


----------



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

BABOONS?!:gasp:


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Totallytortoise said:


> BABOONS?!:gasp:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Totallytortoise said:


> BABOONS?!:gasp:


Whats wrong with baboons ?
I have 11 species and never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Spiderstock said:


> image


They seem to have a problem with sitting on chewing gum!!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> as anyone kept them are they as nasty as the gigas


most gigas sold recently ARE crassipes or sp. 'Cameroon' which could be crassipes no matter what they were sold to you as.

i dont think ive seen a proper gigas in 10 years or more


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> most gigas sold recently ARE crassipes or sp. 'Cameroon' which could be crassipes no matter what they were sold to you as.
> 
> i dont think ive seen a proper gigas in 10 years or more


cheers steve


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

will to late lol ive got 4 slings coming with my next order as well as some other stuff


----------



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

:gasp::gasp:mg:mg::help::-o


exopet said:


> i've had gigas and crassipes and both species were some of the least aggressive baboons i've seen


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
BABOONS , AS P,P,PETS?!?!?!?:gasp::gasp:mg:mg::help::help::-o:-o:shock::shock:
those big, furry , fat , pink, bum things?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

BABOONS







?!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Totallytortoise said:


> BABOONSimage?!


 soz pal this is not the member picture thread :lol2::lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i have both and find gigas is more aggressive


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

I find these to be more inquisitive than most T's. Very brave and like to explore.

I think you're scared Paul :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> I find these to be more inquisitive than most T's. Very brave and like to explore.
> 
> I think you're scared Paul :lol2:[/QUOTE i was a scared but ive got large slings ive not seen anything like them and gess what they were free :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Veyron said:


> I find these to be more inquisitive than most T's. Very brave and like to explore.
> 
> I think you're scared Paul :lol2:





pcharlton said:


> i was a scared but ive got large slings ive not seen anything like them and gess what they were free :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Fair point haha. They aint _that_ bad. Would prefer something aggressive than a runner.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Fair point haha. They aint _that_ bad. Would prefer something aggressive than a runner.


i like them ive got werse them treat them right thats my view


----------

